# Hi. Am I having twins or not ??!!



## Ann-Marie

Hi There,

I'm Ann-Marie. I found out 2 days ago, that we're pregnant, much to mine and my husbands surprise. We have 2 boys already, 5 and 2, and weren't planning to have anymore, so this really was a shocker!!

I've been really poorly for the last week, with this sickness and dire-rear bug, and lost 9 pounds in weight which I haven't regained ( I can think of better ways to lose the Christmas Pud weight ). I wasn't too concerned about the stomach pain that I've had, just thinking that it was from the bug. However, now knowing that I was pregnant, I called the doctors yesterday, and they sent me straight to the hospital.

I had blood tests and scans. My HCG level came back as 298, and when they did a scan, she said she could see 2 sacs, and was about 4 weeks pregnant. As you can imagine, I nearly fell off the bed. Twins !!! But when I asked her outright, 'Is it twins?', she was really non-commital, and went on to say she would be very surprised if I went on to have twins...............

So, as you can guess, I'm really confused. They have told me I have to go back tomorrow for another HCG test, and I have to go back for a scan a week Thursday. Do you think they are thinking it could be twins, ut just won't say anything to me???

A Very Discombobulated Ann - Marie and belly :wacko:


----------



## CherryBlossom

to me and dont hold me to this i'm not that clued up but it does sound like twins but as i said i'm not culed up

they might not want to say anything because it might not be 

anyway hi and welcome to B&B xxx


----------



## nikkybaby

Don't really have an answer to your question, I just wanted to say welcome!


----------



## elles28

Sorry I cannot help I havent had any experience of this..I just wanted to say :hi: and welcome


----------



## Serene123

Sometimes people lose one twin in the first few weeks of pregnancy. Was one of the sacs empty?


----------



## Ann-Marie

I'm only 4 weeks, so she could literally just see 2 black areas, well actually 3!!!, which she said were potential pregnancies. She could only get a clear enough picture of 2 of them to take measurements......


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB!

Wishing you good luck for your scan!


----------



## RachieH

The presence of more than one gestational sac does indicate a multiple pregnancy.
However if the sonographer doubts one or more of the pregnancies will continue, I assume the shape of the gestational sac must have been irregular, as at 4 weeks gestation there would be no other signs present to confirm viable pregnancies in all sacs.
By 6/ 7 weeks you should be seeing a small feotus, yolk sac and fetal pole...Maybe in more than one sac!

Have you been booked in for another scan in a few weeks time, or just blood work?


----------



## lynz

:hi: welcome to baby and bump


----------



## Ann-Marie

I go in tomorrow for another HCG level test.. and then I'm booked in a week Thursday for another scan....


----------



## RachieH

Ann-Marie said:


> I go in tomorrow for another HCG level test.. and then I'm booked in a week Thursday for another scan....

Well your HCG level will give a clue as to whether you are carrying more than one baby, but it won't be conclusive.
-Hopefully your next scan will give you some firm answers.

Lotsa https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/goodluck1.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/goodluck1.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/goodluck1.gif


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I'm not sure sorry hun, but welcome anyway


----------



## Iwantone!!!

welcome to bnb all the best xxx


----------

